
After Suing NSO Group for Hacking Whatsapp, Facebook Kicks NSO Employees Off - kmod
https://boingboing.net/2019/10/31/86ed.html
======
throw7
meh. let me know when facebook goes after who actually used pegasus on
whatsapp.

